# Innokin Coolfire 4 TC100 Watt



## MoeB786 (5/5/16)

Any vendors bringing this mod in?

Or any vendors have stock of this mod only currently?


----------



## Morne (11/5/16)

Noonclouds have stock of the Cool Fire IV Plus... on special!


----------

